# انا امرأه متنصره هل يمكن ان اتزوج فى المسيحيه؟



## NewLifeinjesus (10 مارس 2010)

اريد انا اسال.....

 كنت امرأه متزوجه فى الاسلام  والان بعد ان اعتنقت المسيحيه عن اقتناع وبدون اى اسباب خارجيه اريد ان اتزوج  مع العلم ان زوجى السابق فى الاسلام مازال على قيد الحياه ولم يتزوج بعدى  فهل استطيع ان اتزوج  بمسيحى مؤمن؟  ام ان هذا  لا يتفق مع كلمة الله  مادام زوجى المسلم على قيد الحياة؟


----------



## NewLifeinjesus (10 مارس 2010)

وعفوا  نسيت  ان اقول  بان زوجى المسلم بالطبع  لايقبلنى  ولانعيش سويا  باى حال من الاحوال منذ ان علم بانى اصبحت مسيحيه  ولا اعلم اذا كان طلقنى اسلاميا ام لا؟

ولكن سؤالى الاهم  ....  هل يمكننى الزواج  الان  مع الاخذ فى الاعتبار  ان زوجى المسلم مازال حيا  ولم يتزوج  وفى الغالب لم يزن ايضا.......


ارجوا ان تكون الاجابه  مقترنه بايات من الكتاب المقدس    الرب معكم ويبارك حياتكم


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (10 مارس 2010)

*انظري اختي رد معلمنا بولس عليكي*

*



12 وَأَمَّا الْبَاقُونَ فَأَقُولُ لَهُمْ أَنَا لاَ الرَّبُّ: إِنْ كَانَ أَخٌ لَهُ امْرَأَةٌ غَيْرُ مُؤْمِنَةٍ وَهِيَ تَرْتَضِي أَنْ تَسْكُنَ مَعَهُ فَلاَ يَتْرُكْهَا. 
13 وَالْمَرْأَةُ الَّتِي لَهَا رَجُلٌ غَيْرُ مُؤْمِنٍ وَهُوَ يَرْتَضِي أَنْ يَسْكُنَ مَعَهَا فَلاَ تَتْرُكْهُ. 
14 لأَنَّ الرَّجُلَ غَيْرَ الْمُؤْمِنِ مُقَدَّسٌ فِي الْمَرْأَةِ وَالْمَرْأَةُ غَيْرُ الْمُؤْمِنَةِ مُقَدَّسَةٌ فِي الرَّجُلِ - وَإِلاَّ فَأَوْلاَدُكُمْ نَجِسُونَ. وَأَمَّا الآنَ فَهُمْ مُقَدَّسُونَ. 
15 وَلَكِنْ إِنْ فَارَقَ غَيْرُ الْمُؤْمِنِ فَلْيُفَارِقْ. لَيْسَ الأَخُ أَوِ الأُخْتُ مُسْتَعْبَداً فِي مِثْلِ هَذِهِ الأَحْوَالِ. وَلَكِنَّ اللهَ قَدْ دَعَانَا فِي السَّلاَمِ. 
16 لأَنَّهُ كَيْفَ تَعْلَمِينَ أَيَّتُهَا الْمَرْأَةُ هَلْ تُخَلِّصِينَ الرَّجُلَ؟ أَوْ كَيْفَ تَعْلَمُ أَيُّهَا الرَّجُلُ هَلْ تُخَلِّصُ الْمَرْأَةَ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*يعني ان كنتي ترضين بزوجك معك فالرجل غير المؤمن مقدس في المرأه المؤمنه*

*و لكن ان فارقتيه فلا تكونين كالمراه المطلقه عندنا لاختلاف الدين*

*



وَلَكِنْ إِنْ فَارَقَ غَيْرُ الْمُؤْمِنِ فَلْيُفَارِقْ. لَيْسَ الأَخُ أَوِ الأُخْتُ مُسْتَعْبَداً فِي مِثْلِ هَذِهِ الأَحْوَالِ. وَلَكِنَّ اللهَ قَدْ دَعَانَا فِي السَّلاَمِ. 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*اعتقد انه يمكنكي الزواج في تلك الحال لان الاخ ليس مسيحي و لم يعقد لكم زواج كنسي و لم يؤمن و فارقتيه*

*فاعتقد انه لا شئ عليكي*

*و اتمني و انتظر رد استاذتي الكبار هنا في المنتدي*

*منتظره ان تكتبي اختبارك اختي في قسم الشهادات*

*سلام و نعمه


*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (10 مارس 2010)

newlifeinjesus قال:


> وعفوا نسيت ان اقول بان زوجى المسلم بالطبع لايقبلنى ولانعيش سويا باى حال من الاحوال منذ ان علم بانى اصبحت مسيحيه ولا اعلم اذا كان طلقنى اسلاميا ام لا؟
> 
> ولكن سؤالى الاهم .... هل يمكننى الزواج الان مع الاخذ فى الاعتبار ان زوجى المسلم مازال حيا ولم يتزوج وفى الغالب لم يزن ايضا.......
> 
> ...


 
ان ارتضيتي العيش معه رغم الخطر و رغم خطره علي حبك ليسوع فلا شئ عليكي

*# ...................................... #*

*وَلَكِنْ إِنْ فَارَقَ غَيْرُ الْمُؤْمِنِ فَلْيُفَارِقْ. لَيْسَ الأَخُ أَوِ الأُخْتُ مُسْتَعْبَداً فِي مِثْلِ هَذِهِ الأَحْوَالِ. وَلَكِنَّ اللهَ قَدْ دَعَانَا فِي السَّلاَمِ. *


هذا رد معلمنا بولس

سلام و نعمه


----------



## alaakamel30 (10 مارس 2010)

بكل الأحوال لا يجوز لكِ قانونا ان تتزوجى بأخر والكنيسة لا تستطيع أن تخالف القانون.
فأمام القانون هو لا يزال زوجك فكونك متنصرة لا يبطل عقد زواجك الشرعى منه، فكما تعلمين بأن المسلم يحق له الزواج من كتابية وبذلك تكون رابطة عقد الزوجية مازالت قائمة.
أما إذا كنتى مطلقة فيمكنك بعد إتباع الإجراءات القانونية والكنسية أن تتزوجى من أخر.


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (10 مارس 2010)

*تطلقي اختي اولا طبعا قانونا *

*انا رديت عليكي دينا *

*و يبقي القانون ان تطلقي منه و يطلقك اسلاميا*

*علي فكره يا اختي الي بيرد عليكي محامي *

*بتكلم جد*

*شوف بعملك دعايه يا متر ازاي هههههههههههه *

*اشتغل بقي*

*سلام و نعمه*


----------



## alaakamel30 (10 مارس 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
عمولتك محفوظة يا تروث
سلام المسيح لكِ
وربنا يحافظ على السيدة صاحبة السؤال


----------



## حمورابي (10 مارس 2010)

تحية
عزيزتي صاحبة الموضوع 
حاولي الطلاق من زوجك السابق وطبعاً هذه المرحلة فل تكن بعد أن تقنعيه بالمسيحية فأن لم يقتنع وبما أن حضرتك أقتنعت من كل قلبك . أطلبي الطلاق . وحينما يطلقـُك ِ . أتمنى أن تجدي مسيحياً مؤمناً وترتبطي به نهائياً 
والله يوفقك .


----------



## Strident (10 مارس 2010)

*# ................................. #*

مشكلتك في الحقيقة ليست في حكم المسيحية بل في القانون الإسلامي الظالم...

فأولاً كيف ستتزوجين مسيحي و أنت مسجلة "مسلمة"؟

و كيف ستغيرين خانة الديانة...و هل هذا آمن أم سيكون خطراً؟

أعتقد أنها أعجوبة أن زوجك تركك و لم يقتلك لأن المسلمين يصيبهم الجنون في هذه الحالات...

أما لو تعيشين بالخارج، فالموضوع سهل جداً......و القانون العلماني العادل لا يتركك محصورة بإرادته المطلقة 
*# ................................. #*


----------



## NewLifeinjesus (10 مارس 2010)

يعنى اكيد  كلكم متفقين ان لو الجانب القانونى الارضى استوفى  (بالزواج فى دوله اوروبيه مثلا)  لن يكون هناك اى مشكلة امام الله فى زواجى؟  

بناءا على هذه الايه المذكوره فى رسائل بولس الرسول.......


----------



## epsalmos (10 مارس 2010)

*

http://st-takla.org/pub_Bible-Interpretations/Holy-Bible-Tafsir-02-New-Testament/Father-Antonious-Fekry/07-Resalet-Coronthos-1/Tafseer-Resalat-Koronthos-1__01-Chapter-07.html

http://st-takla.org/pub_Bible-Inter...fseer-Resalat-Koronthos-1__01-Chapter-07.html*​


----------



## fredyyy (10 مارس 2010)

newlifeinjesus قال:


> لن يكون هناك اى مشكلة امام الله فى *زواجى؟*


 

*أختي *
*الموضوع يحتاج الى صوم وصلاة بشدة أمام الرب *

*لن يفيدك كلام الناس ..... الرب صاحب القرار *

*دعي الرب يُسمِعك صوته هو أمين وصالح*

*لا تحولي وجهك عنه *

*رأي الشخصي *
*تأني وانتظري ولا تتسرعي حتى تنمي في الايمان وتختبري إرادة الله نحو زواجك*


----------



## alaakamel30 (10 مارس 2010)

newlifeinjesus قال:


> يعنى اكيد كلكم متفقين ان لو الجانب القانونى الارضى استوفى (بالزواج فى دوله اوروبيه مثلا) لن يكون هناك اى مشكلة امام الله فى زواجى؟
> 
> بناءا على هذه الايه المذكوره فى رسائل بولس الرسول.......


يا عزيزتى حتى فى اى دولة أوروبية لن تتمكنى من الزواج إلا إذا كنتى مطلقة.
ففى الخارج يجب توثيق عقد الزواج فى السفارة المصرية وإذا كنتى على ذمة الزوج الاول فستعرضين نفسك لعقوبة الجمع بين زوجين وهى جريمة سواء فى القانون المصرى او القوانين الأجنبية.


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (10 مارس 2010)

هذه المشكله هى واحد من المشاكل التى يتعرض لها اخوننا العابرين خصوصا عندما يكون العابر او العابره متزوج ويزيد الامر تعقيدا اذا كان هناك اولاد لذا يجب الحرص والهدوء فى التعامل مع مثل هذه المشاكل لان صعوبه المشكله تتعلق برب الاسره الذى قد يكون اب او ام ........................
لذا اقول لكى اختى كما قال قال اخى فريدى تانى ولاتتسرعى واتركى حمولك للرب المجد هو يتصرف ..
ولاتعتمدى على بشر لحل مثل هذه المشاكل فالهنا اخترنا وهو اعلم بظروفنا هذه واكيد هو الوحيد القادر على حلها ولاتنظرى الى الوراء وصلى كثير وصدقينى طالما سلمتى حياتك للرب يسوع فلن تكون هناك يد تمد اليك للخروج من هذه المشكله غير يده ............................
وفى النهايه احب ان اقول لكى الرب ينور طرقك ويبارك فى عمرك الاتى اختى


----------



## NewLifeinjesus (11 مارس 2010)

اشكركم اخواتى فى الرب على اجباتكم والرب يبارك حياتكم


----------



## الرايق (12 مارس 2010)

newlifeinjesus قال:


> يعنى اكيد  كلكم متفقين ان لو الجانب القانونى الارضى استوفى  (بالزواج فى دوله اوروبيه مثلا)  لن يكون هناك اى مشكلة امام الله فى زواجى؟
> 
> بناءا على هذه الايه المذكوره فى رسائل بولس الرسول.......



*لا...فى مشكلة أخرى ....إذا تم الطلاق منه فلن  يستطيع أحد أن يتقدم للزواج من حضرتك لأن هناك نص فى الكتاب المقدس  يقول ..

( وكل من يتزوج بمطلقة من رجل يزني (لو 16 : 18) *


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (12 مارس 2010)

> وكل من يتزوج بمطلقة من رجل يزني


 
*و حضرتك مسيحي مثلا *

*الكلام دا ينطبق علي زواج المؤمن من المؤمنه *

*و ليس علي زواج المؤمنه من غير المؤمن فانها مخيره في تلك الحاله لانه لا شركه للنور مع الظلمه*

*انت اقتطعت الايه دون فهم *

*خد كمل بقي بما انك بتحب القرايه و حافظ العهد الجديد*


> *12 وَأَمَّا الْبَاقُونَ فَأَقُولُ لَهُمْ أَنَا لاَ الرَّبُّ: إِنْ كَانَ أَخٌ لَهُ امْرَأَةٌ غَيْرُ مُؤْمِنَةٍ وَهِيَ تَرْتَضِي أَنْ تَسْكُنَ مَعَهُ فَلاَ يَتْرُكْهَا. *
> *13 وَالْمَرْأَةُ الَّتِي لَهَا رَجُلٌ غَيْرُ مُؤْمِنٍ وَهُوَ يَرْتَضِي أَنْ يَسْكُنَ مَعَهَا فَلاَ تَتْرُكْهُ. *
> *14 لأَنَّ الرَّجُلَ غَيْرَ الْمُؤْمِنِ مُقَدَّسٌ فِي الْمَرْأَةِ وَالْمَرْأَةُ غَيْرُ الْمُؤْمِنَةِ مُقَدَّسَةٌ فِي الرَّجُلِ - وَإِلاَّ فَأَوْلاَدُكُمْ نَجِسُونَ. وَأَمَّا الآنَ فَهُمْ مُقَدَّسُونَ. *
> *15 وَلَكِنْ إِنْ فَارَقَ غَيْرُ الْمُؤْمِنِ فَلْيُفَارِقْ. لَيْسَ الأَخُ أَوِ الأُخْتُ مُسْتَعْبَداً فِي مِثْلِ هَذِهِ الأَحْوَالِ. وَلَكِنَّ اللهَ قَدْ دَعَانَا فِي السَّلاَمِ. *
> *16 لأَنَّهُ كَيْفَ تَعْلَمِينَ أَيَّتُهَا الْمَرْأَةُ هَلْ تُخَلِّصِينَ الرَّجُلَ؟ أَوْ كَيْفَ تَعْلَمُ أَيُّهَا الرَّجُلُ هَلْ تُخَلِّصُ الْمَرْأَةَ؟*


 
*# ..................................... #
* 
*المراه المؤمنه زواجها بالرجل غير المؤمن ليس الزاما عليها ان تكمل معه*

*ان اختارت ان تكمل معه حسنا و ان اختارت فراقه فحسنا ايضا*

*و ليس عليها شيئا ان تزوجت بعده لانه ليس مؤمنا كي يكون ناموسا لها *

*اما لو طلقت من رجل مؤمن فهو ناموس لها لا تتزوج بعده*

*# ..................................... #
* 
*# ..................................... #
* 
*فلتصمتوا اذا و لا تدعو شيئا ليس فيكم*

*انا شرحت لك الموقف اهو*

*# ..................................... #
* 
*سلام*


----------



## الرايق (12 مارس 2010)

> بما انك بتحب القرايه كدا خد اقري و افهم



*حاضر...*



> المراه المؤمنه زواجها بالرجل غير المؤمن ليس الزاما عليها ان تكمل معه
> 
> ان اختارت ان تكمل معه حسنا و ان اختارت فراقه فحسنا ايضا



*أظن إن النص بيقول عكس كلامك ....فليست هى من تختار ....النص بيقول  *( وَالْمَرْأَةُ الَّتِي لَهَا رَجُلٌ غَيْرُ مُؤْمِنٍ وَهُوَ يَرْتَضِي أَنْ يَسْكُنَ مَعَهَا فَلاَ تَتْرُكْهُ ) *فالرجل الغير مؤمن إن رضى أن يسكن هو معها فلا تتركه ...فهى ليست مخيرة بل مأمورة بألا تتركه....لكن إذا أراد هو أن يتركها فليتركها *( وَلَكِنْ إِنْ فَارَقَ غَيْرُ الْمُؤْمِنِ فَلْيُفَارِقْ. ) *فهو المخير وليست هى .*


> و ليس عليها شيئا ان تزوجت بعده لانه ليس مؤمنا كي يكون ناموسا لها



*هل هناك دليل على هذا الكلام ؟*​


----------



## marmora jesus (12 مارس 2010)

*أظن إن النص بيقول عكس كلامك ....فليست هى من تختار ....النص بيقول *( وَالْمَرْأَةُ الَّتِي لَهَا رَجُلٌ غَيْرُ مُؤْمِنٍ وَهُوَ يَرْتَضِي أَنْ يَسْكُنَ مَعَهَا فَلاَ تَتْرُكْهُ ) *فالرجل الغير مؤمن إن رضى أن يسكن هو معها فلا تتركه ...فهى ليست مخيرة بل مأمورة بألا تتركه....لكن إذا أراد هو أن يتركها فليتركها *( وَلَكِنْ إِنْ فَارَقَ غَيْرُ الْمُؤْمِنِ فَلْيُفَارِقْ. ) *فهو المخير وليست هى .*​ 



انت عارف يعني ايه واحدة كانت مسلمة وبقت مسيحية تفضل عايشة مع جوزها المسلم ؟
احب افكر حضرتك بحاجه انت في مصر مش في امريكا
دي ينطبق عليها حكم الردة تعرف عقابه ولا اقولك عليه ؟

كمان هي جوزها مسلم مش ينطبق عليه قانون الدين المسيحي اللي هو مفيش طلاق عندنا ولو حصل وحد طلق وهو مسيحي وراح اتجوز يبقي زاني​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (12 مارس 2010)

الرايق قال:


> *حاضر...*​
> 
> 
> *أظن إن النص بيقول عكس كلامك ....فليست هى من تختار ....النص بيقول *( وَالْمَرْأَةُ الَّتِي لَهَا رَجُلٌ غَيْرُ مُؤْمِنٍ وَهُوَ يَرْتَضِي أَنْ يَسْكُنَ مَعَهَا فَلاَ تَتْرُكْهُ ) *فالرجل الغير مؤمن إن رضى أن يسكن هو معها فلا تتركه ...فهى ليست مخيرة بل مأمورة بألا تتركه....لكن إذا أراد هو أن يتركها فليتركها *( وَلَكِنْ إِنْ فَارَقَ غَيْرُ الْمُؤْمِنِ فَلْيُفَارِقْ. ) *فهو المخير وليست هى .*​
> *هل هناك دليل على هذا الكلام ؟*​


 
*# ..................................... #*

[q-bible]
*12 وَأَمَّا الْبَاقُونَ فَأَقُولُ لَهُمْ أَنَا لاَ الرَّبُّ: إِنْ كَانَ أَخٌ لَهُ امْرَأَةٌ غَيْرُ مُؤْمِنَةٍ وَهِيَ تَرْتَضِي أَنْ تَسْكُنَ مَعَهُ فَلاَ يَتْرُكْهَا. *
*13 وَالْمَرْأَةُ الَّتِي لَهَا رَجُلٌ غَيْرُ مُؤْمِنٍ وَهُوَ يَرْتَضِي أَنْ يَسْكُنَ مَعَهَا فَلاَ تَتْرُكْهُ. *[/q-bible]

كلمه فلا تتركه هنا

عائده علي مين

علي المرأه يعني هيا هنا مخيره ان كان رجلها يرتضي بها فلا تتركه

لو مش مرتضي طبعا تعمل ايه

تتركه

و العكس برضه بيقول ايه

لو راجل مؤمن معاه امراه مش مؤمنه و ارتضت بيه يعمل ايه لا يتركها 

كماله الكلام بقي عشان حضرتك من عشاق الجدل و ما قرتش الموضوع من الاول
[q-bible]*وَلَكِنْ إِنْ فَارَقَ غَيْرُ الْمُؤْمِنِ فَلْيُفَارِقْ. لَيْسَ الأَخُ أَوِ الأُخْتُ مُسْتَعْبَداً فِي مِثْلِ هَذِهِ الأَحْوَالِ. وَلَكِنَّ اللهَ قَدْ دَعَانَا فِي السَّلاَمِ. *[/q-bible]




*وَلَكِنْ إِنْ فَارَقَ غَيْرُ الْمُؤْمِنِ فَلْيُفَارِقْ. لَيْسَ الأَخُ أَوِ الأُخْتُ مُسْتَعْبَداً فِي مِثْلِ هَذِهِ الأَحْوَالِ.*

اتمني تكون الاجابه وصلت لك 

*# ..................................... #*
سلام


----------



## !ابن الملك! (12 مارس 2010)

*



لا...فى مشكلة أخرى ....إذا تم الطلاق منه فلن يستطيع أحد أن يتقدم للزواج من حضرتك لأن هناك نص فى الكتاب المقدس يقول ..

( وكل من يتزوج بمطلقة من رجل يزني (لو 16 : 18) 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*عزيزى .. هل تعرف لما قال المسيح هذة الاية ..؟؟؟

قالها المسيح لكى يمنع الطلاق الذى انتشر بين ازواج اليهود ( المؤمنين ) حيث اصبح الطلاق سهل جدا ولاى سبب تافه .حيث نجد الان مع الاخوة المسلمين) . كانت توجد مدارس يهودية ومنها من كان يطلق لاى سبب .
كان هذا الامر بين اليهود وبعضهم .

اما نحن الان نتكلم عن مؤمنه مع غير مؤمن .. 
فلا تنطبق هذة الاية فى هذة الحالة .
​


----------



## الرايق (12 مارس 2010)

*# ..................................... #*





> [q-bible]
> *12 وَأَمَّا الْبَاقُونَ فَأَقُولُ لَهُمْ أَنَا لاَ الرَّبُّ: إِنْ كَانَ أَخٌ لَهُ امْرَأَةٌ غَيْرُ مُؤْمِنَةٍ وَهِيَ تَرْتَضِي أَنْ تَسْكُنَ مَعَهُ فَلاَ يَتْرُكْهَا. *
> *13 وَالْمَرْأَةُ الَّتِي لَهَا رَجُلٌ غَيْرُ مُؤْمِنٍ وَهُوَ يَرْتَضِي أَنْ يَسْكُنَ مَعَهَا فَلاَ تَتْرُكْهُ. *​





> [/q-bible]
> 
> 
> كلمه فلا تتركه هنا
> ...




*إن إرتضى هو وأختار أن يسكن معها ...وجب عليها ألا تتركه بأمر من بولس ( فلا تتركه ) *​ 



> لو مش مرتضي طبعا تعمل ايه





> تتركه​


 

*هو لو مش مرتضى أصلاً هو اللى هيفارقها ....مش هى ....يبقى هو اللى مخير مش هى*




> وَلَكِنْ إِنْ فَارَقَ غَيْرُ الْمُؤْمِنِ فَلْيُفَارِقْ. لَيْسَ الأَخُ أَوِ الأُخْتُ مُسْتَعْبَداً فِي مِثْلِ هَذِهِ الأَحْوَالِ.


 

*وهذا تفسير هذا النص* ( إن آمن طرف فأراد الطرف الآخر أن يفارق فليفارق، فإن عاشوا في سلام يكون أفضل، وأما إن رفض غير المؤمن فليفارق لأنه لن يكون سلام بين الطرفين، و سيكون هناك صراع مستمر بين المسيحي والوثني والمهم أن يكون هناك سلام في البيوت. و لكننا نري أن بولس غير مهتم ببقاء هذا الزواج فهو عقد بدون صلوات لله، فالله لم يجمع هذين الزوجين، و بالتالي يصير هذا الزواج غير ملزم. ) *يعنى غير ملزم بالأبدية فيحل فيه الطلاق ...*

*لكن مازالت المشكلة قائمة ...هذه المرأة الآن تم طلاقها وهى على الدين المسيحى ...فهى الأن مطلقة فهل يجوز لأحد الزواج منها *​


----------



## marmora jesus (12 مارس 2010)

*إن إرتضى هو وأختار أن يسكن معها ...وجب عليها ألا تتركه بأمر من بولس ( فلا تتركه ) *​ 



*هو لو مش مرتضى أصلاً هو اللى هيفارقها ....مش هى ....يبقى هو اللى مخير مش هى*​ 


هو مشكلة حضرتك مين يسيب مين ؟
احنا اللي يهمنا النتيجة وهي الفراق
مش مهم مين اللي فارق مين​ 


*وهذا تفسير هذا النص* ( إن آمن طرف فأراد الطرف الآخر أن يفارق فليفارق، فإن عاشوا في سلام يكون أفضل، وأما إن رفض غير المؤمن فليفارق لأنه لن يكون سلام بين الطرفين، و سيكون هناك صراع مستمر بين المسيحي والوثني والمهم أن يكون هناك سلام في البيوت. و لكننا نري أن بولس غير مهتم ببقاء هذا الزواج فهو عقد بدون صلوات لله، فالله لم يجمع هذين الزوجين، و بالتالي يصير هذا الزواج غير ملزم. ) *يعنى غير ملزم بالأبدية فيحل فيه الطلاق ...*​ 

*لكن مازالت المشكلة قائمة ...هذه المرأة الآن تم طلاقها وهى على الدين المسيحى ...فهى الأن مطلقة فهل يجوز لأحد الزواج منها *​


هي اطلقت من جوزها الغير مسيحي يبقي مش ليه علاقة بقانون الدين المسيحي
قانون الدين المسيحي بينطيق علي الزوجين المسيحين بس​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (12 مارس 2010)

> وجب عليها ألا تتركه بأمر من بولس ( فلا تتركه )


 
*بولس لم يكن يشتغل من دماغه لانه بقيه رسل المسيح كانوا احياء *
*و لو كان سن اوامر جديده لم يكونوا موافقون عليها لطاردوه مثلما فعلوا مع سيمون الساحر و عليم الساحر*

*ايه السبب في رايك الي يخلي كبير التلاميذ و هو بطرس يسكت عليه و يسيبه بل و يقره علي ما يقوله و ما يبشر به* 

*دليلي *

*شوف بطرس بيقول ايه في رسالته عن رسائل بولس* 

[q-bible]
*15 وَاحْسِبُوا أَنَاةَ رَبِّنَا خَلاَصاً، كَمَا كَتَبَ إِلَيْكُمْ أَخُونَا الْحَبِيبُ بُولُسُ أَيْضاً بِحَسَبِ الْحِكْمَةِ الْمُعْطَاةِ لَهُ، *

16 كَمَا فِي الرَّسَائِلِ كُلِّهَا أَيْضاً، مُتَكَلِّماً فِيهَا عَنْ هَذِهِ الأُمُورِ، الَّتِي فِيهَا أَشْيَاءُ عَسِرَةُ الْفَهْمِ، يُحَرِّفُهَا غَيْرُ الْعُلَمَاءِ وَغَيْرُ الثَّابِتِينَ كَبَاقِي الْكُتُبِ أَيْضاً، لِهَلاَكِ أَنْفُسِهِمْ. 17 فَأَنْتُمْ أَيُّهَا الأَحِبَّاءُ إِذْ قَدْ سَبَقْتُمْ فَعَرَفْتُمُ، احْتَرِسُوا مِنْ أَنْ تَنْقَادُوا بِضَلاَلِ الأَرْدِيَاءِ فَتَسْقُطُوا مِنْ ثَبَاتِكُمْ. [/q-bible] 
*و بعدين ما ردتش علي كلامي السابق *

*# ..................................... #
* 
*صعب السؤال* 

*سلام*


----------



## fredyyy (12 مارس 2010)

*أخوتي الأحباء *


*رجاء عدم تحويل الموضوع الى مادة للنقاش الشخصي *


*المبدأ العام موجود في الكتاب بوضوح لزواج المتزوج سابقًا *
رومية 7 : 2 
فَإِنَّ *الْمَرْأَةَ* الَّتِي تَحْتَ رَجُلٍ هِيَ *مُرْتَبِطَةٌ بِالنَّامُوسِ بِالرَّجُلِ الْحَيِّ*. 
وَلَكِنْ *إِنْ مَاتَ الرَّجُلُ* فَقَدْ *تَحَرَّرَتْ* مِنْ نَامُوسِ الرَّجُلِ. 

كورنثوس الأولى 7 : 39 
*الْمَرْأَةُ مُرْتَبِطَةٌ* بِالنَّامُوسِ *مَا دَامَ رَجُلُهَا حَيّاً*. 
وَلَكِنْ *إِنْ مَاتَ* رَجُلُهَا *فَهِيَ حُرَّةٌ* لِكَيْ تَتَزَوَّجَ بِمَنْ تُرِيدُ *فِي الرَّبِّ فَقَطْ*.
​*فالزواج مرة أخري ...... لمن مات شريك حياته فقط *

*لكن دعونا نترك للرب حق الفصل في هذه الأمور *

*ونقف أمام أقوال الكتاب المقدس بإحترام *

*ونختبر مشيئته في حياتنا عمليًا *

*صلاة :*
*أحبك يارب *
*إن قلت لي تزوجي ... وسأبقى أحبك إن قلت لي إبقي بدون زواج *
*أنت تعرف الأفضل لى دائمًا سأتبعك وسأبقى ُأحبك فقد وجدت كفايتي فيك سيدي *
*سأبقى أنتظرك .. ولن ُأحول عيني عنَّك .. راحتي فيك .. قوتي منك .. لك وحدك طاعتي*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (12 مارس 2010)

> المبدأ العام  موجود في الكتاب بوضوح لزواج المتزوج سابقًا



بس اليس المبدأ هذا اخي فريدي موجود بين الزوجان المؤمنان فقط كما اوضحت اختي في كلامها فتقول



> *وهذا تفسير هذا النص* ( إن آمن طرف فأراد الطرف الآخر أن يفارق  فليفارق، فإن عاشوا في سلام يكون أفضل، وأما إن رفض غير المؤمن فليفارق  لأنه لن يكون سلام بين الطرفين، و سيكون هناك صراع مستمر بين المسيحي  والوثني والمهم أن يكون هناك سلام في البيوت. و لكننا نري أن بولس غير مهتم  ببقاء هذا الزواج فهو عقد بدون صلوات لله، فالله لم يجمع هذين الزوجين، و  بالتالي يصير هذا الزواج غير ملزم. ) *يعنى غير ملزم بالأبدية فيحل  فيه الطلاق ...*



انه الرجل الغير مؤمن ان لم يرتضي السكن مع الزوجه فلا يكن ملزما لها ولا ناموسا لها ام ماذا

هذا ما اردت السؤال عنه استاذي العزيز  و ما ارادت السائله السؤال عنه كذلك

سلام و نعمه​


----------



## fredyyy (12 مارس 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> بس اليس المبدأ هذا اخي فريدي موجود بين الزوجان المؤمنان فقط كما اوضحت اختي في كلامها فتقول
> 
> انه الرجل الغير مؤمن ان لم يرتضي السكن مع الزوجه فلا يكن ملزما لها ولا ناموسا لها ام ماذا​
> هذا ما اردت السؤال عنه استاذي العزيز و ما ارادت السائله السؤال عنه كذلك​
> سلام و نعمه​


 

*عندما ذكر الكتاب كلمة ناموس لم يحدد مؤمن أو غير مؤمن *

*فالمرأة تظل زوجة لهذا الرجل ( مؤمن كان أو غير مؤمن )*

*الموت وحده الذي يفصل العلاقة الزوجية *

*ممكن أن يترك غير المؤمن ( سواء زوج أو زوجة ) الطرف المؤمن *

*لكن لا توجد وصية لزواج الطرف المؤمن بعد ترك غير المؤمن له *

*لكن أقول من الناحية الروحية *
*علاقة المؤمن بالمسيح أقوى من مطالبه الشخصية*
*فالاستقرار الجسدي والنفسي والروحي المسيح أقدر ِمن مَن عداه في تسديدهم *

*ولكل إنسان الحق في فعل أي شئ ... لكنه سيحصد نتيجة ما فعل *


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (12 مارس 2010)

*شكرا علي الافاده اخي بجد*

*و للاسف الشديد جدا اخي احب اقولك انهم في المنتديات الاسلاميه بيقعدوا يتمسخروا علي الجواز التاني و الطلاق و احكامه في المسيحيه رغم ان من قال هذا هوا المسيح*

*حد يفسرلي*

*ثانيا ربنا يعين الواحد بجد انه ينفذ التعاليم دي لان ان لم يسندني الرب لا اقدر ان افعل شئ بدونه *

*فانا واحده جايه من بيئه ممكن اطلق فيها بدل المره عشرين و ممكن اتجوز بعدد لا نهائي*

*و للاسف كثيرون يعثرون بسبب تلك الوصيه و حتي عندي في البيت اكتر حاجه مكرهاهم هيا عدم الطلاق و عدم الزواج الثاني *

*بس زي ما قال السيد*

*[q-bible] *
*ادْخُلُوا مِنَ الْبَابِ الضَّيِّقِ لأَنَّهُ وَاسِعٌ الْبَابُ وَرَحْبٌ الطَّرِيقُ الَّذِي يُؤَدِّي إِلَى الْهَلاَكِ وَكَثِيرُونَ هُمُ الَّذِينَ يَدْخُلُونَ مِنْهُ! *

*[/q-bible]*
 
*و مش هقدر انفذ ولا كلمه من كلامه الا بمعونه روحه القدس و بانه يوقف جنبي لانه قال من دوني لا تقدروا ان تفعلوا شيئا و نيرك تقيل اوي يا سيدي*

*انا قلقي اعظم لاني لم اتزوج بعد*

*الحمد لله عرفت السيد و انا لسه علي البر*

*صلواتكم *

*سلام و نعمه*


----------



## Strident (12 مارس 2010)

fredyyy قال:


> *عندما ذكر الكتاب كلمة ناموس لم يحدد مؤمن أو غير مؤمن *
> 
> *فالمرأة تظل زوجة لهذا الرجل ( مؤمن كان أو غير مؤمن )*
> 
> ...



هل هذا الزواج على حسب إرادة الله؟!
هل فيه يصير الاثنان جسداً واحداً؟! هل هدفه أن يصلا معاً إلى الرب و يقتربا من بعضهما جداً و يتحدا معاً و بالرب؟!
هل روح الله القدوس قدسهما؟!

لن أتكلم عن الجوانب الثانوية رغم أهميتها، و أقصد هل قائم على المساواة و التعاون...إلخ


----------



## fredyyy (12 مارس 2010)

johnnie قال:


> هل هذا الزواج على حسب إرادة الله؟!
> هل فيه يصير الاثنان جسداً واحداً؟! هل هدفه أن يصلا معاً إلى الرب و يقتربا من بعضهما جداً و يتحدا معاً و بالرب؟!
> هل روح الله القدوس *قدسهما؟*!


 

*الكلام هنا يعني في المقام الأول الذين أتوا من خارج المسيحية وهم متزوجين *

*بالنسبة للتقديس ... النص ذكر صراحة ً*
كورنثوس الأولى 7 : 14 
لأَنَّ الرَّجُلَ *غَيْرَ الْمُؤْمِنِ* *مُقَدَّسٌ* فِي الْمَرْأَةِ 
*وَالْمَرْأَةُ غَيْرُ الْمُؤْمِنَةِ* *مُقَدَّسَةٌ* فِي الرَّجُلِ - 
وَإِلاَّ فَأَوْلاَدُكُمْ *نَجِسُونَ*. وَأَمَّا الآنَ *فَهُمْ مُقَدَّسُونَ*. ​*فإذا كان الله يعتبر غير المؤمن ... مُقدس في المؤمن *

*فمن يسلب حق الله ... ويجعلهم غير مُقدسن *


*تذكر ما ذكرته في نهاية كلامي *

*



ولكل إنسان الحق في فعل أي شئ ... لكنه سيحصد نتيجة ما فعل 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (13 مارس 2010)

*اخ فادي

ايه رأيك في رؤيتي
ان الكنيسة بتعمل بطلان زواج علي اساس ان ما بني علي باطل فهو باطل
يعني هذا الزواج اصلا باطل و كأنه لم يكن

فهل تكون مرتبطة بالرجل حسب الناموس؟

معلش وضحلي عشان انا اتلخبطت كدة و عاوز افهم

هل هذا يعتبر زواج ام زواج باطل؟​*


----------



## Strident (13 مارس 2010)

fredyyy قال:


> *الكلام هنا يعني في المقام الأول الذين أتوا من خارج المسيحية وهم متزوجين *
> 
> *بالنسبة للتقديس ... النص ذكر صراحة ً*
> كورنثوس الأولى 7 : 14
> ...



هذا إن لم يفارق...لكن زوجها لا يريد العيش معها...أي يرفض أن يكون مقدساً فيها...هو الذي تركها و لم تتركه هي!


----------



## fredyyy (13 مارس 2010)

jesus son 261 قال:


> *​*​​​
> *فهل تكون مرتبطة بالرجل حسب الناموس؟*​
> *معلش وضحلي عشان انا  اتلخبطت كدة و عاوز افهم*​
> 
> *هل هذا يعتبر زواج ام زواج باطل؟*​


 

*تذكر ما قاله المسيح للسامرية *
يوحنا 4 : 16 
قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «اذْهَبِي *وَادْعِي زَوْجَكِ* وَتَعَالَيْ إِلَى هَهُنَا» 

​*رغم أن السامرية كانت غير مؤمنة لكن قال لها ... وادعي زوجك *

*وقال المسيح أيضًا *
يوحنا 4 : 18 
لأَنَّهُ كَانَ لَكِ *خَمْسَةُ أَزْوَاجٍ* وَالَّذِي لَكِ الآنَ *لَيْسَ هُوَ زَوْجَكِ*. هَذَا قُلْتِ بِالصِّدْقِ». 

​*لقد وضح حقيقية كانت ُتخفيها *
*فبعد أن تزوجت خمسة مرات أي أن الكل كان يعلم زواجها *
*لكن الذي تعيش معه بعد الزواج من الخمسة ليس زوجاً شرعيًا (ليس هو زوجك)*

*فزواج غير المؤمن من غير مؤمنة ... زواج مدني ُمعلن بين الناس وله عقد *

*ليس للمسيحي أن يُنكره *

*إذُا هم زوجين ... لكن زوجين غير مسيحيين *

*وإيمان أحدهم لا ينقض أو يمنع علاقتهم الزوجية ولا علاقتهم بأولادهم وإلا سادت الفوضى *

*كل ما نتمناه لكل زوجين أن يؤمن كلاهما بالمسيح وأولادهم أيضًا *

*فيصير كل البيت للرب *


----------



## الرايق (14 مارس 2010)

fredyyy قال:


> *عندما ذكر الكتاب كلمة ناموس لم يحدد مؤمن أو غير مؤمن *
> 
> *فالمرأة تظل زوجة لهذا الرجل ( مؤمن كان أو غير مؤمن )*
> 
> ...




*تمام أستاذ fredyyy كلامك صحيح ...وهذا ما كنت أريد أن أوصله للزميلة GOSPEL OF TRUTH

لكنها كانت تظن أنى داخل أهاجم وخلاص 

ونعود إلى صاحبة السؤال الزميلة NewLifeinjesus*


NewLifeinjesus قال:


> وعفوا  نسيت  ان اقول  بان زوجى المسلم بالطبع  لايقبلنى  ولانعيش سويا  باى حال من الاحوال منذ ان علم بانى اصبحت مسيحيه  ولا اعلم اذا كان طلقنى اسلاميا ام لا؟
> 
> ولكن سؤالى الاهم  ....  هل يمكننى الزواج  الان  مع الاخذ فى الاعتبار  ان زوجى المسلم مازال حيا  ولم يتزوج  وفى الغالب لم يزن ايضا.......
> 
> ...




*فبعد ماذكرته سابقاً وبعد توضيح الأستاذ  fredyyy وتأكيده لما ذكرته ....إذاً نقول لصاحبة السؤال أنه لا يمكنكِ أن تتزوجى من رجل مسيحى لأن زوجكِ السابق ما زال على قيد الحياة وأنكِ أيضاً لا تعلمين هل طلقكِ أم لا .*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (14 مارس 2010)

ماشي برافو

شكرا


----------



## fredyyy (14 مارس 2010)

*أحبائي رجاء عدم الدخول في مناقشات جانبية *

*الردود يجب أن تكون إيجابية دون التعرُّض للآخرين *


----------



## Strident (15 مارس 2010)

أخ فريدي...
لا أفهم سر إصرارك على التغاضي عن معالجة بولس الرسول لهذه القضية بالذات...
الموضوع لا يحتاج لأي تفاسير...و بولس الرسول تكلم عن هذه الحالة بالذات، عندما يؤمن أحد الزوجين و يرفض الآخر...

أرجوك لا تتمسك برأيك الشخصي و انظر قليلاً ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس صراحة...


7: 13 و المراة التي لها رجل غير مؤمن و هو يرتضي ان يسكن معها فلا تتركه
7: 14 لان الرجل غير المؤمن مقدس في المراة و المراة غير المؤمنة مقدسة في الرجل و الا فاولادكم نجسون و اما الان فهم مقدسون
7: 15 *و لكن ان فارق غير المؤمن فليفارق ليس الاخ او الاخت مستعبدا في مثل هذه الاحوال و لكن الله قد دعانا في السلام*

الأولى قبل أن تسحب الزواج ليشمل المسيحي و غير المسيحي، أنظر إلى معالجة بولس الرسول لهذه القضية بالذات!! الموضوع صريح و لا يحتاج أي تأويل أو سحب Extrapolation

يعني هو ده بالضبط الموقف في الكنيسة القديمة!!
رجاء لا تفرض رأيك الشخصي و دع الآيات


و أخيراً أضم صوتي لمرمورة:



marmora jesus قال:


> *أظن إن النص بيقول عكس كلامك ....فليست هى من تختار ....النص بيقول *( وَالْمَرْأَةُ الَّتِي لَهَا رَجُلٌ غَيْرُ مُؤْمِنٍ وَهُوَ يَرْتَضِي أَنْ يَسْكُنَ مَعَهَا فَلاَ تَتْرُكْهُ ) *فالرجل الغير مؤمن إن رضى أن يسكن هو معها فلا تتركه ...فهى ليست مخيرة بل مأمورة بألا تتركه....لكن إذا أراد هو أن يتركها فليتركها *( وَلَكِنْ إِنْ فَارَقَ غَيْرُ الْمُؤْمِنِ فَلْيُفَارِقْ. ) *فهو المخير وليست هى .*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

